# Mold and mildew cleaner in Spain



## suki123 (Sep 17, 2021)

Hello everyone. Is there any chance someone knows where to find the mold and mildew cleaner/spray? I used it in my bathroom in the USA and could find it in any store. In Spain, it is either not existing or I look for it at the wrong spot. Thanks.


----------



## Eliora (Apr 20, 2020)

We found the best results were to scrape all visible mildew and mold off. Let surfaces dry. Apply bleach in a strong solution let that sit for 20 minutes to one half hour. Then scrub it well again. Keep a good eye on the molded areas and if you see anything, even a slight yellowing or tiny black or raised pink or white bumps repeat the above immediately. Don't let it come back.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

suki123 said:


> Hello everyone. Is there any chance someone knows where to find the mold and mildew cleaner/spray? I used it in my bathroom in the USA and could find it in any store. In Spain, it is either not existing or I look for it at the wrong spot. Thanks.


The Iceland overseas stores have all types of cleaning equipment and sprays etc.

Steve


----------



## suki123 (Sep 17, 2021)

tebo53 said:


> The Iceland overseas stores have all types of cleaning equipment and sprays etc.
> 
> Steve


Thank You!


----------



## suki123 (Sep 17, 2021)

Eliora said:


> We found the best results were to scrape all visible mildew and mold off. Let surfaces dry. Apply bleach in a strong solution let that sit for 20 minutes to one half hour. Then scrub it well again. Keep a good eye on the molded areas and if you see anything, even a slight yellowing or tiny black or raised pink or white bumps repeat the above immediately. Don't let it come back.


Thank You!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Best to spray the affected area with a bleach solution first, then leave for half an hour before scrubbing. If you start scraping straight away while still dry you will dislodge live spores, which some people are allergic to.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The locals use Malvas, available everywhere.


----------



## suki123 (Sep 17, 2021)

Thanks, I guess I can pour it into a spray bottle


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

suki123 said:


> Thanks, I guess I can pour it into a spray bottle


Yes but dilute it according to the instructions.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Mold, mildew, and dampness are common problems in some Spanish properties. Mostly caused by lack of ventilation, no air bricks, and no foundation membrane. Open windows as much as you can. If it’s penetrating damp, take back to a good surface, clean with bleach, paint with bitchamin then decorate.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

For bathrooms Astonish mould and mildew works brilliantly, spray on and it just disappears!

Available at most 'English' shops


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Yes, this may work as a quick fix to hide the problem, but remember Mold, mildew, and dampness may be getting on your respiratory system, it would not be wise to spray Astonish down your throat.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for pointing out the blindingly obviously but even with good ventilation its still possible for mould or mildew to develop.

In one of my bathrooms for instance I have a Velux roof window which is permanently open unless it's raining and it's two doors (Jack & Jill arrangement) are only closed when it's actually occupied so there is absolutely _no_ shortage of ventilation through it.

Despite that spots of black mould began to appear on the sealer between the shower tray and the tiles which one quick spray with Vanish quickly removed.

That was nearly 2 years ago and so far there has been no reappearance.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Moisture and heat that is present in your bathroom causes a humid environment that is ideal for mold spores to begin to grow. Other microscopic organisms and dust in the air and on the surfaces in your bathroom then feed the mold, resulting in it spreading rather rapidly.

Use a spray bottle to saturate the moldy area with white vinegar, let it sit for 30 minutes, scrub with a brush, spray again, let sit for an additional 30 minutes, then rinse with warm water.


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

9 out of 10 mold killers/cleaners are bleached base and you only need a mild bleach/water solution to do the job so no need to waste your money on buying something you can easily prepare at home.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

MataMata said:


> Despite that spots of black mould began to appear on the sealer between the shower tray and the tiles which one quick spray with Vanish quickly removed.
> 
> That was nearly 2 years ago and so far there has been no reappearance.


That sounds like the wrong type of silicon was used or it is old and the anti-mold properties have deteriorated and it needs to be replaced.


----------

